# Few dif species



## Gurd (Jul 9, 2009)

I haven't posted any pics on here for a while,

so here are a few species in my collection







'He went that way'


----------



## Giosan (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

Beautiful, Gurd.  This is my favorite: :wub: 



Gurd said:


>


And I love your caption 'He went that way'... hehe, perfect for that pic! :lol:


----------



## Pelle (Jul 9, 2009)

Beautiful photo's!


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 9, 2009)

Bigger pictures please!


----------



## ismart (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 9, 2009)

Great pics.


----------



## Gurd (Jul 9, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Bigger pictures please!


Just for you sir  






She has grown a bit since this pic was taken tho.






This made me laugh and was so glad to have the camera in my hand at the time, Shame the female didn't fall for it tho


----------



## mantidian (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL I actually thought that the dead leaf mantis was dead until I read your descriptions!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 10, 2009)

Gurd said:


> This made me laugh and was so glad to have the camera in my hand at the time, Shame the female didn't fall for it tho


Nice larger pics!  I love the one with the male Dead Leaf playing dead... that cracks me up every time when they do it (whatever species)! Yes, shame the female wasn't so amused.


----------



## Stone (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome pics! Very pretty little bunch too!


----------

